# How did you meet your significant other?



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Some of these stories are usually pretty funny and I know most of us are doing nothing so it's cold so I thought this would be fun. Mine is quite a funny story. I was helping my friend out on his farm 4 years ago. The local feed rep (now girlfriend) came along to try selling new feed. My buddy was busy with clients so I ended up talking to her for a bit. We had a decent talk and then she had to go and that was that. I told my friend after someday I will end up with that girl. He said ya right you can't get one that good lol. We talked a bit here and there over the years. Turns out she was single the whole time unknown to me. I ended up dating another girl for a while. Big mistake, story for another day. Fast forward to June 17. She is still single and I'm newly single coming out of this other relationship. Her company wants her to go to the racetrack to sell feed and she knows I know everybody at the track so she asks me out for a drink to tell her who and who not to deal with. Never any intention of it being a date. So I get dressed up and out I go to the local establishment to meet up. She ends up forgetting her list so we talked about other things and told stories and jokes. We both had a lot of fun. I called her the next day and asked her for an official date the next weekend and she said yes. The rest is history and we are both intent on being together for the rest of our lives. Just a couple country kids living our dream


----------



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

Thats wonderful! Sometimes you just have to be at the right place at the right time, I guess. I met my GF at a bar - I was always a super shy kid growing up and awkward, especially with women so I decided that I was finally going to get past that. I watched a bunch of pua videos on YouTube and met the girl I've now been dating for 2.5 years on like my third or fourth time out, haha. Normally I wouldnt plan to marry a girl from a bar, but she was kind of out of place there - a sweet homebody who ended up there with her friends one night. Cant complain


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I met my wife at a St Patrick's Day Party my second semester of college, she had just broken up with a guy and was feeling down so she decided to crash the party with her brother, we talked all night and into the wee hours of the morning, told her I was going to marry her, she told me I was nuts, as of the 20th of December 2017 we've been married 37 years...


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Next door neighbors at Purdue. I think we went out on exactly 2 dates and have been together ever since. 24 years later and our oldest son is a freshman at Purdue.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Seen my wife for the first time leaving my then girlfriends apartment, was helping the girlfriend paint, she had paint in her hair, on her face and was wearing raggedy old sweats and a t-shirt, found out later the wife would have just liked to die right there as she had a crush on me for awhile but was too shy to say anything.

After being together for over 23 years she's well past the shy thing. Still kinda pisses my mother in law off that her baby girl grew a spine and started to stand up to mommy dearest after we got married.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Met my wife on a blind date one of my buddies wife fixed us up. Funny thing is Ten years before I was best man in another friends wedding my now wife and another cousin of the bride where there I picked wrong one that nite .


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Accounting 101 class at a local community college. I was already sitting at my desk when this skinny little girl walks in and sits next to me. Got to talking and the rest is history. We'll celebrate our 35th wedding anniversary in June.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Met my wife junior year in high school. We've been married 38 years.ok


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Like Anonsky's I was super-shy and awkward, particularly around girls/women. I didn't even really date out more than a couple times until I was like 26. I started chatting with girls online, using things like the old "chat" programs like ICQ and stuff. I signed up on various early online dating services, mostly church-related. I had plenty of money at the time and didn't mind travelling, seeing different parts of the country and meeting new people. I had girlfriends here in Texas, Mississippi, North Carolina, and New Jersey. Problem was that most of them were "14 going on 25" meaning they still had "Princess Syndrome"-- ie were still spoiled little girls expecting to "live happily ever after". I actually got engaged to one girl, but I soon realized two things-- 1) she was ashamed of me because I was just a "simple old farm boy" and she wanted to "be somebody" in her new circle of people she lived near and went to church with, and 2) she wanted "a big house on a hill and a new BMW in the driveway" and that sort of nonsense, and I could care less about that sort of stuff. I broke it off when I realized that we just had too many differences in our priorities and philosophies.

Later on I had a girlfriend up in Iowa... nice girl and we had a lot of fun together, and I LOVED visiting Iowa... but I came to realize I wasn't "in love" with her, though I did love her, and it wasn't fair to her for her to uproot her life just to be near me... she wanted to sell her house and leave her job and family to move down to Texas to be near me. We ended up breaking it off, though on amicable terms, and went our own ways. I found out later that a few years later, she married and within a year got cancer and died shortly thereafter at the age of 29. Extremely sad...

I just had a "gut feeling" I needed an "older woman"-- someone who was more stable, past the "princess syndrome" and more mature. I met my future wife online through a church dating site and we started chatting off and on. We talked for over a year (and I had some other relationships in that time) before we decided to meet. I was determined to "take it slow" and not fall in love too quickly, but despite my reservations, I soon fell for her. It took her a little longer to figure me out... she was originally from northern Indiana, went to college in Nashville, TN, and took up residence there after she graduated. She taught school for a number of years there, working a second job in retail due to the crummy pay for school teachers in Tennessee, and finally got disgusted with their sorry school system and quit teaching, and went into management training for the store chain she worked at. She was a department manager when we met. We lived in Nashville for awhile after we got married, then I came back to Texas to run the farms; her company had just been bought out by May Corp (who owned Foley's at the time) so if she stayed on for a few months up there she could transfer within the company to a Houston area store and keep her job, so she lived in some friend's basement for awhile until she could transfer and we moved to the farm here.

We were married Labor Day of 2000, so we've been married 17 years. Our only kiddo, Keira, was born in 2004. Betty decided to leave retail because of the crazy hours and get her teaching certificate in Texas; thankfully my uncle was working for Region III at the time in the alternative certification program, so that made it easier... plus Foley's had been bought out by Macy's and in the switchover, they decided to eliminate some positions, including Betty's, so with the severance package they gave her paid for the alternative certification program. She's been teaching high school freshman English ever since. I still run the farms here and at Shiner for our family, just as I always have...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I met my wife in domestic animal physiology lab at Iowa State University when as a sophomore or junior. We were both animal science majors. She was a city girl, I was a country boy/aspiring rock star (I only aspired and never achieved).

I had another girl in class I was crushing on but she was the one who ended up at my table, and I was repulsed by her initially, but as I got to know her I developed the hots for her.

I'm living in the horse barn at the time as a student worker on campus and I hear she got hired to work at the horse farm as was going to be living in the other barn. We were pretty good friends by this time so we had that experience of actually working--doing hard work--together. Little did I know at that time that we'd be doing horse chores, fixing fence, baling hay someday as husband and wife.

Fast forward, we graduate college, say our goodbyes. I stay in Ames after getting a local job, she moves back up to the Twin Cities in MN. One summer in Ames I'm playing an outdoor show with my band and hear somebody call my name, and it was her. She tells me where she's going to be later. I go to that bar, just barely step foot in the door, and she just comes running down the middle of the bar right up to me and gives me a huge hug--which was the first time we'd ever touched in the entire time we knew each other. Then she looked at me and smiled like she'd never smiled at me before, it was different. And then she told me she broke up with John. At that point I knew it was a LOT different. The next day I emailed her and told her I had feelings for her, with a list of reasons why. A few days later I received a reciprocating email from her.

Since I'm now getting tired of this story, we date for 1.5 yr, thought we would get married but I prioritized my band more than her (I guess) and she didn't like that). We broke up. Three years passed, I'd still have dreams that we were together during that time. Our paths crossed again, and we got back together, got married shortly after, and have been married for 7 years.

We have no kids, just fur babies, but we've just recently decided we wanted to adopt a child so we've started the process for that.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> We were married Labor Day of 2000, so we've been married 17 years. Our only kiddo, Keira, was born in 2004. Betty decided to leave retail because of the crazy hours and get her teaching certificate in Texas; thankfully my uncle was working for Region III at the time in the alternative certification program, so that made it easier... plus Foley's had been bought out by Macy's and in the switchover, they decided to eliminate some positions, including Betty's, so with the severance package they gave her paid for the alternative certification program. She's been teaching high school freshman English ever since. I still run the farms here and at Shiner for our family, just as I always have...
> 
> Later! OL J R


Dude, great minds think alike.

I got married in 2000, was Sep 16th here.

2000 as could never forget how many years.

My Moms birthday is Sep 14th.

My Grandma's birthday was Oct 15th.

My birthday and my great grandpa's birthday is Nov 15th.

So naturally after all those birthdays something important must have followed on the 16th eh?

I shared great grandpa's birthday, a fact that still pisses one of my aunts off to no end, well that and I was the first grandchild on both sides, not only a grandchild but a grandson nonetheless.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Nov10 celebrating USMC birthday at Boca Joe's. A little college bar. She wanted to introduce me to her friend but I could see the crazy all over that one. I declined to meet her friend and said I wouldn't mind getting to know her instead. The rest is history


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Met my wife at college. She started chasing me until I thought I cote her. Will be 39 years next month.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Dude, great minds think alike.
> 
> I got married in 2000, was Sep 16th here.
> 
> ...


Yep, that's cool... Makes it easy to figure how many years it's been... LOL

My youngest nephew and his fiancee got married back on Labor Day of last year... and his slightly older brother and his girl got married the year before that on Sept. 15... both in Rochester, Indiana, so I've made 5 trips a year up there for the past couple years... LOL Both are the youngest two kids of my brother-in-law and my wife's sister who farm up there, who I help out spring and fall...

My wife's brother's oldest son (of two) is getting married this June in Fort Worth... I'm a Texas guy who found an Indiana girl; he's an Indiana boy who found a Texas girl... he actually lived here with us on the farm for awhile after graduating Purdue... couldn't find a job in his degree (aerospace engineering and minor in nuclear engineering) so he worked at Academy Sports and Outdoors for about a year and then got into teaching via the alternative certification system like Betty did (though Betty had a teaching degree at the time and taught in Tennessee public high schools). He's a science teacher and girls basketball/other sports coach up in Fort Worth-- met his girl up there, she's a high school advanced math teacher, and the cheer team coach... They've dated a couple years and decided to tie the knot. Turns out her cousin lived right here in town and we went to church with them... (back when we went to the church in town, before we switched congregations). Good people...

Yeah, I remember my first anniversary really well... And events soon after... Betty was working early that day and had left early to drive the ~25 miles to the Foley's store in Sugarland... (my brother used to call it "Foleystan" because basically when we'd drop in to see her at work, he, I, Betty, and the mannequins were the only white people in the store, or without a red dot on their flippin' foreheads!) Anyway, i was at home and slept in because cotton harvest was over and the stalks were shredded and I was waiting a few days for everything to dry out and crisp up before disking stalks (to deprive the boll weevils of food source for the winter) and start plowing (middlebusting). It was a few days later after our anniversary actually, and I woke up to a phone call from Betty telling me to turn on the TV at Grandma's (we hadn't got our house yet and lived with Grandma for a few months til we did). It was September 11, 2001. Soon talked to Dad; his birthday was the next day. Didn't know if it was the start of WW3 or what, so we decided to go get some "emergency money" out of the bank just in case, and pick up some stuff at the store, and gas up the cars... We ate a good Chinese lunch at our favorite restaurant... might as well face the end of the world on a full stomach LOL Watched the coverage on their TV... Betty got home a little after 2 IIRC... Course it didn't turn into WW3, but better to be (somewhat) prepared... Dad's birthday was the next day, September 12...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I met my wife in a grocery store dated her for 4 months got married and that was in 1997 and it's been a good time.
She is my world.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Swv.farmer said:


> I met my wife in a grocery store dated her for 4 months got married and that was in 1997 and it's been a good time.
> She is my world.


Yeah, Betty and I wrote each other for over a year (while I was dating other girls) but we met in like April and were married in September... everything just clicked...

Later! OL J R


----------

